# Eddie Castelin Update (Updated Again!)



## TheDane

Woodturners may be interested in the latest on Captain Eddie Castelin.

He was sidelined a few months ago when doctors found a benign brain tumor, which explains why he hasn't been doing videos on YouTube or running his twice-weekly webcasts on UStream.

Here is his latest Facebook posting (January 16, 2015):

*Okay. Here's the big deal! I'm currently undergoing repairs to my head, They claim that it will be a smooth repair to the overall skin, even a better plaster finish is expected.
The overall finish is supposed to be slick as glass, but that us a lot to ask for, even with a chrome as nice as this one started out.
i'm currently spreading some time in a rehab center, they say that a mind is a terrible thing to waste.
I'll post an update whenever I can and put up some notes when I can get to them.
Well, here is the recap, and until next time, take care.

Capt. Eddie Castelin, Woodturner*

So, there you have it, from the man himself!

On a related topic, his website ( http://www.eddiecastelin.com ) is up and operational, and 'Management' (Eddie's better half) is taking and filling orders for cutters. Some folks have reported problems accessing his website … if you aren't seeing it try refreshing your browser or empty your browser cache.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the update.

Looks like he has kept his sense of humor….
That right there is a promising sign.

Hope he is able to make a complete recovery….
He deserves to be healthy. Videos & Ustream aside, 
Hope he is able to get back to turning!!!


----------



## wormil

Thanks for the update


----------



## bondogaposis

Thanks, it's good to know what is going on.


----------



## rhford

I sure miss his great YouTube videos and hope he is back on his feet soon. Guys like Cap'n Eddie make woodturning a really great hobby and he has been a big help to me the several times I asked him for advice. He also sells wonderful woodturning products at a very fair price, backed up with excellent service, and we all need to support him while he is down for a bit.

Get well soon Cap'n!!!

Ron


----------



## JoeinGa

Thanks for that Gerry. I hope to do business with him in the next few months.


----------



## TheDane

Here is the latest … posted January 22, 2015 at 12:30pm CT:

*Woodturners, and other professionals, I thought that I'd do a little admin work in the shop. 'unfortunately, it will require several more session at the physical therapists.

I'm still working on the follow through for the re-orienation program and when complete I should be able to speak again.

I'm working on learning allover again. But this is the fun time and relearning is going on.

I'll keep you updated on progress.

Keep your bait wet!.*


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Gerry.
Looks like he IS planning…. rather than accepting the status quo.
Hope he progresses quickly and completely….


----------



## SCOTSMAN

What a sad post ! my heart goes out to such people,I hope he recovers asap Alistair


----------



## TheDane

Captain Eddie Castelin Update: 23 Jan.

This was posted by Cap's daughte. Fantastic news.

*AWESOME, AMAZING NEWS! DAD IS GOING HOME ON THURSDAY! The day we have been waiting for is coming and it will be awesome! I can't wait! He is doing wonderful and will be heading home Thursday! It doesn't seem real - that's 2-3 weeks ahead of schedule! Well, for Christmas he walked and for my Birthday he is going to go home! WHOO HOO!
*


----------



## DIYaholic

That is *FANTASTIC* news!!!

Gerry,
Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Big_Bob

Garry:
Thanks, for the update. I have never met Capt. Eddie but I never missed his You Tube or Ustream channel. It is like I have a old friend that is sick and I at least I know more how my old friend is doing.


----------



## ChurchClown

Hope to see him back in the shop on videos soon. Some items in his store are out of stock so be sure and read all the way to the bottom of each description.


----------



## smokie

Thanks for the update Gerry. The Captain's a cool cat.


----------



## TheDane

Cap'n Eddie has been spending a little time in his shop … this was taken April 27, 2015:


----------



## ChurchClown

Good news. Praying for a full recovery. I've been working my way through his videos. Loads of tricks and tips in there.


----------

